# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Auctus Pharma Group

## gmoney#44

Hello. New member and first post here. Just got a few bottles of 250mg test cypionate from Auctus Pharma Group. Anyone know/heard about this brand? Thanks!

----------


## dpstore

> Hello. New member and first post here. Just got a few bottles of 250mg test cypionate from Auctus Pharma Group. Anyone know/heard about this brand? Thanks!


Never heard about it at all! is there any testing on them?

----------

